# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  largest ball python ever recorded?

## deskjet

hey does anyone know what the size is of the largest ball python ever recorded is if there is one?

----------


## djslurp1200

I asked someone this same question a while ago and was told something like 
6 1/2ft as the record... they rarely hit 6ft but I guess for the largest in the world that wouldn't sound too far off... I don't know though...

----------


## uro1001

> I asked someone this same question a while ago and was told something like 
> 6 1/2ft as the record... they rarely hit 6ft but I guess for the largest in the world that wouldn't sound too far off... I don't know though...


 the official record is 7 foot something ill research it a bit

----------


## uro1001

attn: DO NOT GOOGLE BIGGEST BALL PYTHON

( i see why you didnt google it lol)

----------

_ewaldrep_ (02-03-2013)

----------


## djslurp1200

> the official record is 7 foot something ill research it a bit


yeah, That was what I was told a few years ago...and then somebody told me like 6 1/2ft and I was like alright whatever lol...

yeah, don't google unless you feel like going thru every one of the 45,098,789,734 results lol...

I was also just on the guinness world records website and I could find anything... oh well....

----------


## Rapture

I don't know, but I recently saw one that matched the size of my Borneo STP... it was a crazy sight.

----------


## deskjet

:Smile:  interesting did some searching myself 6 1/2 ft for i guess inbetween 6 and 7ft.

----------


## gcanibe

_7 feet  ball Python? Where?   Do u have Pics???_

----------


## piper

> _7 feet  ball Python? Where?   Do u have Pics???_


Check the date of this thread.

12-26-2006, 05:04 PM

lol

----------


## MasonC2K

> _7 feet  ball Python? Where?   Do u have Pics???_


Gcanibe casts Resurrection Rank 4 on Old Thread.
Gcanibe loses 700 mana.
Piper hits Gcanibe with "Old Thread is Old"
Gcanibe loses 7 intellect.
Old Thread gains 3 posts.

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-17-2012)

----------


## Ponthieux

> Gcanibe casts Resurrection Rank 4 on Old Thread.
> Gcanibe loses 700 mana.
> Piper hits Gcanibe with "Old Thread is Old"
> Gcanibe loses 7 intellect.
> Old Thread gains 3 posts.


lol. masonc2k save versus dork.
save failed.
ponthieux is stunned for two rounds laughing.

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-17-2012)

----------


## Lateralus_Love

> Gcanibe casts Resurrection Rank 4 on Old Thread.
> Gcanibe loses 700 mana.
> Piper hits Gcanibe with "Old Thread is Old"
> Gcanibe loses 7 intellect.
> Old Thread gains 3 posts.


LOLOL  :Bowdown:

----------


## Sanova

> Gcanibe casts Resurrection Rank 4 on Old Thread.
> Gcanibe loses 700 mana.
> Piper hits Gcanibe with "Old Thread is Old"
> Gcanibe loses 7 intellect.
> Old Thread gains 3 posts.


Ahh, the ol' Land of the Lost Threads RPG, haven't played that in ages.

----------


## btrout56

Whatabout the heaviest? My biggest girl is 3200 grams Im not sure of her length but I am goiung to go measure her and let you know...

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Gcanibe casts Resurrection Rank 4 on Old Thread.
> Gcanibe loses 700 mana.
> Piper hits Gcanibe with "Old Thread is Old"
> Gcanibe loses 7 intellect.
> Old Thread gains 3 posts.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## btrout56

I just measured her and she is only 5' 6"...Still a big girl tho...

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Yeah, that is big.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wish my girl would get any bigger than 4', which I highly doubt considering she's eaten 1 mouse in the past 4.5 months.  :Mad:  If there weren't so many fussy eaters (not saying they're all fussy, but a lot of them are), there would probably be more big ones.

----------


## Tes95

> Whatabout the heaviest? My biggest girl is 3200 grams Im not sure of her length but I am goiung to go measure her and let you know...


I know this is old, but I'm watching a video about a 5000 gram Ball Python. Looks bigger than Yao Ming.

----------


## interloc

> I know this is old, but I'm watching a video about a 5000 gram Ball Python. Looks bigger than Yao Ming.


Holy old thread batman. This thread is like 4 years old now? 

ZOMBIES ARE COMING!!!

----------


## Valentine Pirate

oooOOOoooo! Spooky undead thread!

----------


## southwind

Somebody used the search function  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## RaskaNeil

Thats really cool. I want one that large.

----------


## gutterAZ

> Yeah, that is big.  Wish my girl would get any bigger than 4', which I highly doubt considering she's eaten 1 mouse in the past 4.5 months.  If there weren't so many fussy eaters (not saying they're all fussy, but a lot of them are), there would probably be more big ones.


Mine eats to small rats a week most of the time always one at least and he's only 5 months and already almost 4 feet the shop size he cud break the record possibly 7&1/2 he is also already about 9&1/2 inchs around.

----------


## Zach Cedor

> Mine eats to small rats a week most of the time always one at least and he's only 5 months and already almost 4 feet the shop size he cud break the record possibly 7&1/2 he is also already about 9&1/2 inchs around.


I find this extremely hard to believe. Just saying

----------


## ElliotNess

Glad someone called BS before me. 5 months and 4 foot long on 2 small rats a week. My boa could inhale a 5 month old BP and he doesnt grow that fast. ..lol

----------


## Archimedes

> Mine eats to small rats a week most of the time always one at least and he's only 5 months and already almost 4 feet the shop size he cud break the record possibly 7&1/2 he is also already about 9&1/2 inchs around.


sounds like the pet store sold you an adult BP as the biggest baby in existence. Hope you paid baby prices for it...

----------


## Darkbird

Attack of the zombie thread! It just wont die! :Surprised:

----------


## Philip451

This thread made me happy.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Mine eats to small rats a week most of the time always one at least and he's only 5 months and already almost 4 feet the shop size he cud break the record possibly 7&1/2 he is also already about 9&1/2 inchs around.


A male 4 feet at 5 months???

Few options here.

1/ misleading about the age and sex

3/ way of on your measurement

2/ not a ball python (won't be the first time someone get sold something and come here to identify it and it's not the right species.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_alan12013_ (07-24-2014),NH93 (07-24-2014)

----------


## CORBIN911

> Mine eats to small rats a week most of the time always one at least and he's only 5 months and already almost 4 feet the shop size he cud break the record possibly 7&1/2 he is also already about 9&1/2 inchs around.



Necro a thread more with lies. And first post to boot! Scale and Length pic or go back to necroing :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Kat_Dog

lol I don't think I've ever seen a thread necroed so many times xD

I officially deem this thread:




Also, wow! That 5000g BP is amazing. Does anyone know if Brian bred her to try to get massive BPs? Because that would be awesome.

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (07-24-2014)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*Alright yugioh fans I did a little clean up since the last few posts had nothing to do with the main topic, and now you can continue your conversation here http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...56#post2270256

Thank you*

----------

